# Vinyl/linoleum seam?



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm doing a punch list on a for sale home - they asked if I could close a seam in the vinyl/linoleum floor between the kitchen and laundry room under the door (about 3' wide), its curling up a little on both edges. Can I just use one of the $15.00 kits from Lowes for this or is that a mistake waiting for me to happen too. I don't know if it's vinyl of linoleum and does that matter or not - o.k. obviously flooring isn't my thing. But they were hoping not to call a specialist for a 3' seam (it won't hurt my feelings if they have to though). thanks


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

curling is usually a "too late" event.
It is shrinking and seam sealer is not going to make it stick.

flatbar would work though


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks florcraft, that's all I needed to know. They didn't want a bar, but I'll tell them it's all I can do for them now.


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

You can TRY this.... get some sheet flooring adhesive, spread it in the seam area thats curled...You can try using a heat gun and getting it to relax. Roll the vinyl down, used a flat piece of lumber with some weight to it. Once its relaxed and warm, place a flat board on it with a good amout of weight and let dry over night. The next day clean up all glue with some afta or goof off or something. 

This is worth a try because it will cost you very very little. good luck


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you guys use before it's too late (new floor)??


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

Timeless, i dont really understand your question? are you asking what do you do to prevent it from curling? It should not curl if its properly bonded and sealed. But some cheap vinyl does funny things. The curling in this situation is most likely do to having not enough adhesive and no use of seam sealer to weld the pieces together


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Using good quality vinyl. Basically.. which seam sealer do you prefer??


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont think i have ever used anything but armstrong.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

TimelessQuality said:


> Using good quality vinyl. Basically.. which seam sealer do you prefer??


The seam sealer you should prefer is the one the manufacturer recommends  There are different types of wear layers that require different sealers. Use the wrong one and it could discolor the seam, not bond to the surface, or peel right off once it dries. There are also different methods required for different materials. Some require the sealer to penetrate the seam and coat the joint itself. Some are just topical. Some yet require you to wipe the excess off with denatured alcohol. 

Point is, there is no one size fits all seam sealer.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Correct, Seam Sealers are product specific. One product same as one price, does not fit all vinyls.

The reason vinyl curls, is from plasticizer loss, in the plastic wear layer. This shrinks the wear layer, and not the backing, pulling on the top only. Curl...

When this starts, it is a sign the vinyl is done with it's useful life. It becomes brittle. The heat from a heat gun, helps relax it, but only till it cools off. Glue will hold it for a little while, but the big thing is seam contamination with the glue used to adhere it back down. Not only does the seam sealer has a hard time bonding, it also turns the seam black after a few days.


----------

